# Bayer 04 Leverkusen vs Porto prediction



## tommmm (Oct 12, 2022)

Correct score prediction for Bayer 04 Leverkusen vs Porto shows the highest chance in 0:0 and 1:0.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 12, 2022)

tommmm said:


> Correct score prediction for Bayer 04 Leverkusen vs Porto shows the highest chance in 0:0 and 1:0.
> View attachment 4351
> 
> 
> ...


----------

